# Mcmillan Outfitting



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep only a cpl miles from me.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Only $6000.00 and that doesn't include license/tag. What has this sport come too??????????????????????????????? It's too bad the average joe will never get to do a hunt like that, it makes me sick that hunting(a tradition) has come to "Big Business" and a "Rich mans sport".


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

too rich for my blood


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, that takes the cake (by a long shot) for any whitetail hunt I have ever seen that is not canned.


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Haha folks look up the haschknife ranch


----------



## jdrhoads (Nov 16, 2010)

100 bucks says Tom wont put you on the same deer he does Waddell and the BC crew  Thats what is disgusting about the hunting industry, people think because they are going to a big name place, that they are going to get the same treatment as the celebrities. Most of Kansas is good, I have see 170+ inch deer on public land in southern and western Kansas. You don't need 6000 dollars or Tom Mcmillan to kill one. If you want hunt Kansas check out this guy http://www.timberridgeoutfitter.com/ Probably half the price and I have seen this guy deliver some true monsters. Friend of mine killed a 182" deer with them last year.


----------



## flozell_a (Jul 3, 2011)

The only thing I can say without getting banned is that's a joke.


----------



## Tacomaman (Jun 28, 2003)

Bet its not $6000 for the Bone Collector Crew,,,All advertisment


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, that is high for a whitetail hunt. They kill some good bucks, but I do not feel it is worth that. I'm also sure the BC crew gets spots that the paying guys do not.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Only TV host i would hunt with


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Tacomaman said:


> Bet its not $6000 for the Bone Collector Crew,,,All advertisment


Actually Nikon, Gamo, Bushnell etc are picking up the tab


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

BigDeer said:


> Actually Nikon, Gamo, Bushnell etc are picking up the tab


I think that's what he meant


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

markman said:


> Only $6000.00 and that doesn't include license/tag. What has this sport come too??????????????????????????????? It's too bad the average joe will never get to do a hunt like that, it makes me sick that hunting(a tradition) has come to "Big Business" and a "Rich mans sport".


It's called Capitalism


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

If people will not pay it, he wouldn't charge that much. too rich for my blood, but if i were Mcmillan, i'd try to charge that too. there are cheaper options out there; my south africa hunt was way cheaper than that. it does kinda suck that so many hunts are getting more and more expensive and getting out of reach for us working folks.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

People pay much more than that to hunt. It's supply and demand. I personally wouldn't. But if an outfitter can get it, it's his business. 
It's interesting that hunters will condemn others for paying to do something they love to do, but spending 20,000 on an atv, or a vacation to an island is not a problem to them. If you have money set aside to hunt, if that's what you want to do, that's your choice. If you can get some sponsors to pay for it, then you are an idiot not to use that to your advantage. ￼


----------



## pope1250 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can say there not paying $6,000, plus Waddell bought a farm next to or close to Tom's place.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

grnxlt said:


> I think that's what he meant


Some feel outfitters will give a free hunt for advertisement of the outfitter. I thought maybe he was referring to a free hunt for the hunter, either way doubt MW is buying.


----------



## MissouriBowtech (Oct 10, 2011)

What struck me as odd was on one of the recent reruns he had a client that couldn't get a shot on a really nice buck at first light one morning. So what does Tom do? Makes a move on and kills this same buck while the client is still there. I would've been asking for a refund on the spot.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Good old internet...

We have numerous threads requesting a boycott of a company that dropped it's sponsorship with someone that caused them a headache... "They don't support hunting"

Now we have a thread making fun of what people charge for a private guided hunt, but I'm sure he obviously supports hunting..


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

If they can charge that much for a whitetail hunt and people pay it, good for them. I personally would not pay that much for a whitetail hunt, but some people are willing to pay it. Good for McMillan for building a quality business that is able to charge those higher prices and sellout every year.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

MissouriBowtech said:


> What struck me as odd was on one of the recent reruns he had a client that couldn't get a shot on a really nice buck at first light one morning. So what does Tom do? Makes a move on and kills this same buck while the client is still there. I would've been asking for a refund on the spot.


I was in camp for that... I helped him rig up his bow with the camera via zip ties.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

honker22 said:


> I was in camp for that... I helped him rig up his bow with the camera via zip ties.


Did u ask for a refund?


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Did u ask for a refund?


Ha, I had already filled my tag the day before.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

honker22 said:


> Ha, I had already filled my tag the day before.


I was kidding just quoting someone else.just saw that episode a couple weeks ago


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was kidding just quoting someone else.just saw that episode a couple weeks ago


Footage was a little dark and grainy on mine. It was pretty neat to see the lighted nock going into him though. I have since retired from being filmed... and have 6k more a year to spend on corn, crossbows, and ozonics units!... :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

honker22 said:


> Footage was a little dark and grainy on mine. It was pretty neat to see the lighted nock going into him though. I have since retired from being filmed... and have 6k more a year to spend on corn, crossbows, and ozonics units!... :wink:


Oh no....


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

$6k buys a lot of new UA gear

Oh no he didnt!!


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

markman said:


> Only $6000.00 and that doesn't include license/tag. What has this sport come too??????????????????????????????? It's too bad the average joe will never get to do a hunt like that, it makes me sick that hunting(a tradition) has come to "Big Business" and a "Rich mans sport".


That aint real hunting [emoji6]


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

If a seller and buyer agree on the price of a hunt, who cares. Yes some people can afford any amount to hunt.
I personally try to avoid places where celebrities hunt because I believe they will be getting the best stands and treatment and the non famous hunters will get left overs.
I have had some out fitters tell me the so and so celebrity hunter was here or is booked here. When that happens, I tell them I am not interested.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Only TV host i would hunt with


I have to recant this statement.watched his show this weekend every hunter was sitting on a baitpile,not my idea of hunting,and surely not paying $6000 to stakeout a pile of corn.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

How about a trophy squirrel hunt for half that price? Either sex and lodging included. Fair chase and no bait.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

hntnksn said:


> Haha folks look up the haschknife ranch


I looked that up years ago when Primos hunted/leased it, it was expensive back then

They, Bone Collector, have hunted the Hooray Ranch the last couple years, it starts at $10K for a 5 day hunt


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Total craziness what some of these guys are paying for hunts. Even crazier that some guys pay that to sit over a bait pile.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Come hunt the Edmonton bowzone for $8000 USD Lol 

http://willmoreoutfitters.ca/whitetail/


----------



## Mark2180 (Nov 27, 2016)

I’m pretty sure Waddell bought a bunch of land next to McMillan. I think he sold it for something crazy like $1.3 or $1.6M.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I personally put “celeb” clients behind my paying clients, though I tried to put all of them on deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Wonder how many don't kill anything on those $6k-$8k hunts and get the" better luck next time " speech??


----------



## asidari (Feb 22, 2017)

I think these prices are ran through the roof due to all the celebrities. I wanted to fulfill a Big Horn hunt that was my grandfathers dream up until the day he passed away. This year was the first time in a very long time that i had priced the hunt. The lowest i found was 55,000 and a 10,000 harvest fee once you harvested the animal. Now maybe it was just the select few places that i looked at but i couldn't believe how much of a rich mans sport this has become. Like i said i think its because of all these hunting shows.


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

asidari said:


> I think these prices are ran through the roof due to all the celebrities. I wanted to fulfill a Big Horn hunt that was my grandfathers dream up until the day he passed away. This year was the first time in a very long time that i had priced the hunt. The lowest i found was 55,000 and a 10,000 harvest fee once you harvested the animal. Now maybe it was just the select few places that i looked at but i couldn't believe how much of a rich mans sport this has become. Like i said i think its because of all these hunting shows.


You should have looked at the place where all the Bighorns have came from and fill the record books, Alberta.


----------



## asidari (Feb 22, 2017)

S.A.S said:


> You should have looked at the place where all the Bighorns have came from and fill the record books, Alberta.


I’ll have to look into that. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Outfitted sheep hunts have always been a rich mans game.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I have to recant this statement.watched his show this weekend every hunter was sitting on a baitpile,not my idea of hunting,and surely not paying $6000 to stakeout a pile of corn.


how about a pile of kale? a more "civilized" bait pile? :wink:


----------

